# They are back



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

14 inches at the fork, hit on fresh dead Shrimp, 3:30 pm Thursday


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw a couple rolling in the surf yesterday, but I was too busy chasing crabs.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice permit !


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

yup....:001_huh:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

NICE un!!! Hope they moving west!!


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

*Two more*

On Friday, hard fighting


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------

